# My first customization



## cools2036 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok so I purchased a new reptile one enclosure off a friend, 
Wanted to deck it out with 3 sided background and a nice feature or something...







So I started with some styrofoam sheets which I got free from the tip.
And measured to cut all 3 inner sides of the enclosure as pictured below..










I glued it to the sides with pva glue and then sealed the gaps with silicone.
I then started to make a water bowl to sit in the bottom corner..
This is what it looked like after glueing various pieces together and carving...





The next step was to carve, mould the background. I also cut various scrap pieces of foam and stuck it to the walls to give it a 3d standout..










I then panted all the foam with a 2:1 pva glue/water mixture of 2 coats.ii added some desert sand substrate to the final glue coat to give it a stone texture.
Completing the water bowl first I sprayed it with Matt black quick drying spray paint . Then started painting the shades and layers starting from darkest to lightest.
This is the finished product...









Then I completed the same procedure to the backgrounds...




Then added a tree branch feature..








I then started the wiring up, I installed 1 25w UVB downlight to the left corner, a heat mat and a night light (infra red) to the RHS of the inclosure. I hooked all these up to a 3 gang switch mounted on the side. ..




And used a single cable to feed power to all 3 via the switch..

The finished product...









Your comments and thoughts will be much appreciated.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## saximus (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow very nice. How long did it take? What did you use to carve the foam on the walls?


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 21, 2012)

It took around a week, after work and bits and pieces on the weekend. I used a hack saw blade and a Stanley knife (blade only. Be carefully using this). Well worth the effort!


----------



## Umbral (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks awesome! What's going in there?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 21, 2012)

Great job. I hope you've sealed/plan to seal the water bowl so your beardy does drink paint/glue tainted water


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 21, 2012)

loks really good, great job!


----------



## Sarah11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow that looks incredible!! Have you got a cage around that light?


----------



## Virides (Jan 21, 2012)

So you dont have to clean smudges off the glass, may I suggest our sliding glass finger grips: Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 22, 2012)

loooks sweeet as


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated. I sealed the water bowl with clear silicon that I've brushed on. Sort of came out like a thin membrane. Not sure what to put in there yet! I was thinking a yearling diamond or Something. I actually removed that light fitting and put it inside the caged off area in the back section of the hood so it can't be seen. Wanted it as natural as possible and a bulky light fitting was annoying me haha. Thanks again for all the Feed back. Hope this helps ppl one their own projects...


----------



## browny (Jan 22, 2012)

looks great congratz, just hope it's not too hard to clean 

also can I ask where/how you fitted the heat mat and thermostats?


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 22, 2012)

browny said:


> looks great congratz, just hope it's not too hard to clean
> 
> also can I ask where/how you fitted the heat mat and thermostats?



I used a heat cord which I ran behind the background and coiled the heating parts below the tree. The thermostat prob was places right in the middle of the background with just the tip sticking out. I tried to conceal all the electrical stuff to make it function yet as natural looking as possible..
Thank you


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 31, 2012)

Where do you get UVB downlights


----------



## intoxicated88 (Jan 31, 2012)

that looks awesome your snake must be struting his stuff in there haha


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 31, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Where do you get UVB downlights


you should be able to get them from an electrical wholesaler, all downlight globes that dont ahve a UV filter will produce UVB



intoxicated88 said:


> that looks awesome your snake must be struting his stuff in there haha


He loves it! just perches on that ledge and in the tree branch.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, I figured that but I cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 31, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Yes, I figured that but I cannot find them anywhere.



Have you got a Lawrence & Hanson (L&H) store near you? They are electrical suppliers and sell conjute, switches etc and either carry or can get all the globes and stuff for you.

BTW that is an awesome job on the enclosure Cools, love the paint job you have given, last time I saw stuff like that it was for terrain for 40k and WHF minatures battles. How about a pic of your diamond enjoying the space?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 31, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Have you got a Lawrence & Hanson (L&H) store near you? They are electrical suppliers and sell conjute, switches etc and either carry or can get all the globes and stuff for you.
> 
> BTW that is an awesome job on the enclosure Cools, love the paint job you have given, last time I saw stuff like that it was for terrain for 40k and WHF minatures battles. How about a pic of your diamond enjoying the space?



I've rung a few places and apparently the uncovered ones have UV stop on the actual halogen bulb, they were not sure how much UV it stopped. It is illegal to import and sell unshielded ones without UV stop on the bulb. And yes your customisation looks awesome, sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 31, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> I've rung a few places and apparently the uncovered ones have UV stop on the actual halogen bulb, they were not sure how much UV it stopped. It is illegal to import and sell unshielded ones without UV stop on the bulb. And yes your customisation looks awesome, sorry for hijacking your thread.



Camos reptiles sell them too check it out (google camos reptiles) he might be able to send you some.



Gruni said:


> BTW that is an awesome job on the enclosure Cools, love the paint job you have given, last time I saw stuff like that it was for terrain for 40k and WHF minatures battles. How about a pic of your diamond enjoying the space?



hahahahaahha its funny you say that because it was during mywarhammer days when i learnt all these terrain build techniques, my uncle taught me all when i was about 13 he's now one of the best in the business.

ive lost interest in the small scale( warhammer) and now putting my skills to good use in making realisting enviro's for my reps.

Ive just started another build check it out !


and thanks for all the feedback guys...

PS im now 26!




This little girl was the one to go in there, though ive saved her for my next build "Bigger and Better"
so dont have any pics of her in there though she loved it for the 3 days she was!



KaotikJezta said:


> It is illegal to import and sell unshielded ones without UV stop on the bulb. And yes your customisation looks awesome, sorry for hijacking your thread.



http://www.camosreptiles.com.au/moredown.jpg FYI


----------



## Gruni (Feb 25, 2012)

Got any pics yet of your pride and joy enjoying his/her new home?


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Got any pics yet of your pride and joy enjoying his/her new home?



Nah no photos, unfortunatly this build was sold off to make room for future projects.
im hoping all my plant gear comes today so i can kick on the waterfall and have it all planted!
Bigger and better? yeah bigger headache and better.....well dunno yet haha


----------

